

Greenland ice sheet melts 97% in 4 days - rwhitman
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/jul/24/greenland-ice-sheet-thaw-nasa

======
Codhisattva
This title is terribly misleading "Greenland ice sheet melts 97% in 4 days".
The reality is that 97% of the surface experienced melting, not that 97%
melted, or that it shrunk by 97%. There's still a ton of ice there.

